# Bear advice



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I have a pending charge for bear and this will be a first for me. It is a Beaver tag and I drew a lot sooner than I was expecting. So if anyone's has any tips or information I would really appreciate it. I don't really know where to begin with this one I drew about 5 years before I was expecting. It's the summer bait season. PM me if you can help any, thanks in advance.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats! Start collecting old doughnuts. You're gonna have fun!------SS


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Congrats! Start collecting old doughnuts. You're gonna have fun!------SS


Have you hunted for bear here SS?


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

sent you a PM


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I was in your shoes a couple of years ago except I drew a Wasatch tag. I had never hunted bear before and it was a steep learning curve, but it was also a ton of fun! I'm not an expert by any means, but I can share a few things I learned from my hunt.

- Do as much research on UWN as you can. There are a ton of great posts about bear hunts and bear hunting on here. There are also some great guys that have a ton of knowledge on bear hunting

- After you do some research, reach out to some of the people that have posted about bear hunting. Ask them specific questions and/or advice. I did this and got some great help.

- First thing you'll need to decide is where to put your bait sites. After you do some research and reach out to some bear experts it should help you decide where to place your sites. Running bait sites is a ton of work. I lucked out and had bears hitting my first bait site and never had a chance to get my second one set up.

- Last piece of advice is to start stocking up on bait and figuring out where you can get bait for cheap. If you get a few bears hitting your bait, they will go through it in a hurry. A few ideas for bait/scents: Dog food covered in syrup, honey, or old fry oil (I would go to IFA/Cal Ranch etc and ask if they have any ripped bags of dog food or livestock grains that they will sell you for cheap). Old donuts/bread. Dead fish or other dead critters. Bacon grease. Honey burns. Anise oil. Bear suckers. Comercial bear bombs/attractants.

That's just a few things to get you started. If you have any specific questions shoot me a PM and I will try and answer them the best I can. Make sure to start a thread and take lots of pictures to keep us updated on how the hunt goes!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

^^^^
A lot of good info in that last post.

I would second that baiting is a lot of work. One thing I would say is don't over think it. Find a good pine canyon with water and put your bait in a good place for you to get a shot. If there are bears in the area they will find your bait. Put out lots of stink and they will come to you. You don't need to be a mile from the road either. Make it as easy for yourself as possible and find someplace close. We had one bait 121yds from a mountain road. We would literally watch bears on the bait as sideXside's went by.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Popcorn mixed with Jell-O makes good bate too. Its fairly cheap to make (you can eat it) LOL and its lightweight. 

Hit up your local bakery, food stores, and see if they will set aside old cakes, etc. (Most all the bread goes to the Pig farmer) I did this, and I had to buy more coolers to carry the "goodies". 

It's not so much as to what you use for bait, but keeping the station FULL !!


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> Popcorn mixed with Jell-O makes good bate too. Its fairly cheap to make (you can eat it) LOL and its lightweight.
> 
> Hit up your local bakery, food stores, and see if they will set aside old cakes, etc. (Most all the bread goes to the Pig farmer) I did this, and I had to buy more coolers to carry the "goodies".
> 
> It's not so much as to what you use for bait, but keeping the station FULL !!


agreed, we also hit up a few KFCs and got used frier grease, the other thing to look at would be a bear sucker, google it, imagine a giant sucker wrapped up in a number ten can or so chained to a tree. the nice thing is that if the bait does get all eaten before you can get back the sucker can keep them interested as they can't consume it quickly.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

kdog said:


> agreed, we also hit up a few KFCs and got used frier grease, the other thing to look at would be a bear sucker, google it, imagine a giant sucker wrapped up in a number ten can or so chained to a tree. the nice thing is that if the bait does get all eaten before you can get back the sucker can keep them interested as they can't consume it quickly.


Might wanna figure out a different way to keep them around.

From the bear guidebook.


> Bait may not be contained in-nor can it include-any metal, glass, porcelain, plastic, cardboard or paper. The bait station must be marked with a sign provided by the Division and posted within 10 feet of the bait.


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Fishrmn said:


> Might wanna figure out a different way to keep them around.
> 
> From the bear guidebook.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


agreed. I was hunting them out of state. did not realize utah did not allow that. good catch. some people will pul them out of the container and hang them up so the bear has to stretch up and lick the sucker.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Just use wood, rocks, or rope to secure it. No metal.... chain, cable, bolts, etc.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Not really anything to do with bear hunting but I had to post it. :smile:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Have you hunted for bear here SS?


Nope. But I killed a bunch of them in Cali when I lived there. ----SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I know pretty much everybody up here in AK swears by jello popcorn and a honeyburn when you are going to sit in the stand. Figuring out a way to make the popcorn hard to reach can help with how long the bait lasts, but without a good steel barrel that is tough to figure out. Maybe a plywood contraption held together with serious industrial glue or epoxy? 

The light weight nature of the popcorn sure makes for an easier pack in! Plus, you can buy a giant bag of kernels and a dozen boxes of jello for a few bucks. That plus a big pot and an outdoor stove can make enough bait to last a season in an afternoon without breaking the wallet. Bring a small backpacking stove and a junk pot from DI with you when you go to sit in the stand and slowly caramelize/burn real honey. 

Good luck and I hope to see some great pictures in a few months! I know there are some good numbers of bears on that unit based on what we ran into on my dad's goat hunt a few years ago. Beautiful country, and I wish I had spent more time getting to know that area better.


----------

